# nesta Radio scholarships in Sunderland



## Louloubelle (Jan 11, 2006)

Thought that some northerers might be interested in this 

WOULD YOU LIKE £15,000 TO DEVELOP A NEW RADIO BUSINESS?

Would you like free office space, business advice and support, and
access to radio facilities at one of the UK's leading Media Centres?

The University of Sunderland and NESTA are offering two "WAY IN"
scholarships to graduates wishing to set up a radio business. Successful
applicants will also be offered places on Sunderland's unique MA Radio
Production & Management.

For information and application forms telephone 0191 515 3751, or visit
[http://my.sunderland.ac.uk/web/support/radio/nesta_scholarships?nesta_scholarships

Deadline for applications: Friday 20th January
Interviews will take place in Sunderland: Thursday 9th February


----------



## chio (Jan 12, 2006)

I've spoken to one of the tutors who does this particular MA in the past, and he's a top bloke. If I'd graduated (I'm still at university!) I'd consider applying for this as an alternative to joining GCap for the same wage as you get paid at Sainsbury's!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2006)

But who would want to suffer the horror of spending more than 10 seconds in the hell-hole that is Sunderland


----------

